# Is Maracyn Plus safe for scaless?



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

I previously posted about my platy with 2 bumps over his eye. I've read alot on so I think I am going to treat for bacteria infection but is Maracyn Plus safe for scaless fish? This med contains Sulfadimidine and trimethoprin.

Another option I have on hand is Pimafix if this would be better?

THanks Sadie

*edited subject* forgot to add the PLUS


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Read the directions on the bottle.


----------



## mermaidqueen (May 5, 2011)

herefishy said:


> Read the directions on the bottle.


That's fine if someone already has a bottle of Maracyn Plus in their hands.

I think the question was asked for those of us who are considering the Maracyn series of meds and trying to decide which of those is safe for scaleless fish, such as dojo loaches, for instance, but haven't purchased any, yet.

The antibiotics contained in Maracyn Plus are different than those in the Maracyn and Maracyn Two. Those two I know are safe for invertebrates and scaleless fish because they contain no copper.

But Maracyn Plus contains sulphur based antibiotics, and the question really is, do those contain copper and would that particular Maracyn also be safe for the scaleless fish, or should that one be avoided. It sounds like any antibiotic that is sulphur based might have copper sulfate in it, but maybe not.

The question wasn't how to use it, but should it be used at all when scaleless fish are being treated.

Listings of this product in catalogs often don't give this information, and if it's on the label, one wouldn't know it until after they have ordered it and it has arrived -- in which case, they may only then find out it isn't suitable.

When legitimate questions like this are asked, please refrain from giving flippant answers like in the quote.

Thank you...

-- mermaidqueen


----------



## humblebumble (Mar 20, 2012)

*I called 800 number on bottle on 3-19-12*

I have a bottle of Maracyn Plus and called today to see if it was safe to use in a tank with Glass Catfish and a ghost shrimp. It does not address this ANYWHERE on the bottle. The lady I spoke to did not know, so she put me on hold and then returned after awhile and told me I should NOT use it with scaleless or invertebrates. I asked her which of the Marcyn line of antibiotics I could use safely, and she told me to call my LFS.

I felt this was a really poor answer. If you are not going to label the product thoroughly, then at least have answers at the number you provide on the label. As far as asking the LFS, we all know that there is a huge variance in the quality of information and knowledge level you will find there... But you would think that the maker of a product would have the answers about their product.


----------



## humblebumble (Mar 20, 2012)

*Update on Maracyn Plus use with GLASS CATISH and GHOST SHRIMP*

After speaking with one of the few people at my lfs that I know I can trust, I actually DID use Maracyn Plus in my tank that has glass catfish as well as ghost shrimp at HALF the recommended dosage. 

The person I spoke with when I called the number on the bottle apparently was wrong-- She told me not to use it on scaleless or invertebrates, however, on an enclosure I have from Marcyn II (which describes all the Mardel Maracyn products)-- it even says that Maracyn Plus is safe for Invertebrates!

Anyway-- so there were no adverse effects on the glass catfish or the ghost shrimp and I can say that, at least at half strenght, Maracyn Plus appears to be safe for these.


----------



## mermaidqueen (May 5, 2011)

It has been quite awhile since I posted my response here, but thanks for your recent input. Evidently, being conservative with the meds is the way to go. This holds true for human medicines as well as those for our pets. The minimum dosage that will work is often best. It can always be gradually increased, if necessary.

-- mermaidqueen


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

humblebumble said:


> I have a bottle of Maracyn Plus and called today to see if it was safe to use in a tank with Glass Catfish and a ghost shrimp. It does not address this ANYWHERE on the bottle. The lady I spoke to did not know, so she put me on hold and then returned after awhile and told me I should NOT use it with scaleless or invertebrates. I asked her which of the Marcyn line of antibiotics I could use safely, and* she told me to call my LFS.*
> 
> I felt this was a really poor answer. If you are not going to label the product thoroughly, then at least have answers at the number you provide on the label. As far as asking the LFS, we all know that there is a huge variance in the quality of information and knowledge level you will find there... But you would think that the maker of a product would have the answers about their product.



This is priceless :shock: I'm glad you finally got your answer and good luck with your fish.


----------

